# nothing really



## acuman1 (Dec 4, 2015)

nothing really


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2015)

In Nevada you have 5 days to rescind, after the date you signed the contract.

After that, it's too late to rescind.

If you quit paying, they will eventually foreclose, and take it back.  But it won't be pleasant, it may mess up your credit rating, and you may lose not only the new points, but the old ones as well.


----------

